# Profile Cutting Options BobCAD CAM



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Cutting Profiles with BobCAD-CAM

Profile cutting is so common almost any 2D part you machine requires this type of tool path. From finishing the wall of a pocket to cutting around the outside shape of a part, profiling is essential.
We offer 3 types of profile options that accommodate for different profiling needs. These options can be found under patterns of the Mill 2 Axis Wizard

Standard:
Our standard profile cuttings allow for a rough and finish tool, stock for finish, lead in / out options and step down in z. This is the most common profile cutting tool path.
Watch a video to learn more: Standard Profile - adepoalo's library

Contour Ramping:
This option allows you to ramp the tool around any profile. Common uses are for helical milling & slot milling. You control the angle of cut or a step down distance.
Watch a video to learn more: Profile Contour Ramping - adepoalo's library

Side Roughing:
Allow you to walk the tool in to a profile. Works best where you have more stock to cut then the cutter can take on a single pass.
Watch a video to learn more: Profile Side Roughing - adepoalo's library


With all profile cutting features you have compensation options, Allowing BobCAD to offset for the cutter, or to call cutter comp (G41 G42). These compensation options allow for wear comp, cutter comp, and center line cutting.

Using our profile tool path you can cut slots, shoulders, letters, holes, filets, t slots, dove tails, form shapes and other common every day 2D milling features.


If you have any questions please let me know.

Al DePoalo
BobCAM Team Leader


----------

